# General question on carbs



## gtomk (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi All.
I have a Kohler Courage engine. I just rebuilt the carb. But I am wondering and cant remember, when I move the throttle lever I should be able to see the throttle plant move, correct? Or does the motor have to be running to see it move? I can clearly see the choke plate move when I operate the lever for it.
TIA.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Typ the throttle cable is connected to the Gov and it is the Gov action that moves the throttle butterfly valve.


----------



## gtomk (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok so I will not see it moving unless the engine is running. Much thanks Mikey .


----------



## gtomk (Jul 23, 2014)

Now another question.
This mower ran great a year ago. Then I let it set for a year. So I rebuild the carb and replaced the spark plug that I broke while removing. 
I have no spark!
Any help, suggestions and or what to do would be greatly appreciated.
I removed the spark plug and grounded it to the exhaust manifold, not nuthin.
Thanks in advance.

Update,
The contacts on the flywheel were kinda rusted so I cleaned them off with sand paper same on the ignition module pickups. (magnets very strong) Now they are all nice and shiny. I set the gap at .024.

Cant do the test for the module as the engine wont fire. But did disconnect the kill wire and isolated it, still nothing at the grounded spark plug.So am guessing that I need to replace the module?

The seat, pto and brake safety switches seem to be in good order. With each one separately engaged the motor will not crank at all.

Really hoping that I dont have to pull the flywheel to get at the coils...


----------

